# Curtis 1238E-6521 HPEVS Kit Parameters



## Spork (4 mo ago)

I have been handed what appears to be an HPEVS kit that uses a Curtis 1238E-6521. I did not buy the kit, nor can I even be certain it is in working order. I currently have no way to modify parameters outside of the 840 Spyglass, but think I need to.

I found here ( Curtis 1238 96 volt 550 amp) that it is possible for the encoder to be wired opposite and requires a parameter change (or rewiring). I did jumper to test if it was wired backwards to what is expected, and it is. Changing the parameter doesn't seem possible in the spyglass. Additionally, while the controller can handle 48-80 V, it seems that there are two settings I need to modify. At 48 V and full throttle, the system crashes claiming low power- such as a brownout (I forgot to write the error code down). This seems like the controller itself is expecting a specific voltage. I did wire 60 V, but it seems as if the nominal voltage for the contactor is set to 100%, so it is sending 60 V - which I don't want on the 48 V contactor. Will the voltage drop after it has closed? Am I wrong in assuming that the system has a specified voltage it expects at operation? 

That being said, I have looked up the programmers 1313 and 1314 and have heard that certain versions won't work due to the update of firmware for IP reasons - i.e. you can't make your own cable anymore. If I do get a 1313 is there a specific version I am looking for? Is there a reputable company I could order it from?

Thanks, 
Spork


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

Where are you located ?



> If I do get a 1313 is there a specific version I am looking for? Is there a reputable company I could order it from?


You want 1313-4401. Look for used ones on Ebay, and ideally from sellers that will accept a return in case there is a problem.


----------



## Spork (4 mo ago)

cricketo said:


> Where are you located ?
> 
> 
> 
> You want 1313-4401. Look for used ones on Ebay, and ideally from sellers that will accept a return in case there is a problem.


Thanks for the reply.

I am located in Indiana.


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

Spork said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I am located in Indiana.


Understood. Location is in case some forum member is in your area and already got one. I have one, but I'm in Oregon


----------



## Spork (4 mo ago)

cricketo said:


> Understood. Location is in case some forum member is in your area and already got one. I have one, but I'm in Oregon


That's a great thought! I appreciate that!


----------



## Amol (8 mo ago)

Buy Curtis 1314-4402 instead.


----------

